# Custom fire pit build



## metaldoctor21 (Jul 15, 2014)

I know this isn't a smoker build, but I just wanted to get some feedback from everyone on how my fire pit turned out.












image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 15, 2014)

I like it a nice build

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool looking pit, how's it burn? 

Did you put a drain in the bottom? That's a must up here in the PNW. It's a real pita to come out and find the pit full of water!


----------



## metaldoctor21 (Jul 15, 2014)

I drilled a 5/16" hole at each end for it to drain.  The shape of the pit give a very neat looking and well contained fire.  Next time I have a fire I will take a couple of pictures.













image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


----------



## metaldoctor21 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just cut a grate to sit inside, so I can do some open pit cooking.












image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 15, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 15, 2014)

That's awesome!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2014)

metaldoctor21 said:


> I drilled a 5/16" hole at each end for it to drain.  The shape of the pit give a very neat looking and well contained fire.  Next time I have a fire I will take a couple of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show us the flames!!! And now that you've added the cooking grate, some Q-View too!!'

The built-in pits we do here have a 4" drain in them!!!!


----------



## metaldoctor21 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are some fire pictures.












image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ metaldoctor21
__ Jul 16, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2014)

Flame On!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 17, 2014)

Thing looks awesome. Great job

Craig


----------



## libertyff (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks great.


----------



## james1nc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice build.


----------

